# Converting a water tank into a pond??



## SpeckledJim (May 8, 2011)

I have a small pond, approximately 100 gallons, and am looking at going bigger. I have found 1100 gallon black plastic water tanks just over 4 ft. deep that I think would work great, but I am concerned about how aesthetically pleasing I can make it with creative landscaping. Has anyone else done this or have pics of this? Thanks!


----------

